
Show HN: Secure Windows Shell - muzzammildotxyz
https://github.com/SecureWindowsShell/SWSH
======
novium
I'm not sure I like hardcoded URL's that fetches stuff every time I run a
program without good reason. Also, I wouldn't ever trust the program itself to
check its integrity. But I digress, it's definitely an interesting project.

What are the pro's and con's of using it instead of the win32 version of
OpenSSH? [0]

[0]
[https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH](https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH)

